# New Divisi Scripts



## ScoringFilm (Sep 19, 2011)

This topic has been updated here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 40#3617440


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Justin...will try these out.


----------



## damstraversaz (Sep 20, 2011)

great! I will try it as soon as possible

damien


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 22, 2011)

Multiscript updated to v1.1 - see above post


----------



## Tobias Hanquist (Sep 22, 2011)

Where to download? :D


----------



## spacegaier (Sep 22, 2011)

Tobias Hanquist @ Thu Sep 22 said:


> Where to download? :D


"Download" link in the first post?!?!


----------



## andreasOL (Sep 23, 2011)

Tobias Hanquist @ Thu 22 Sep said:


> Where to download? :D



One must be logged in to see it. I often stumble across this as well :mrgreen:


----------

